# Humor from the interwebs...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG!!! I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And another...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And another...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These were all good for a giggle.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 44897


When my sister was a toddler, she would eat cigarettes she found in the parking lot. 😂 Bout give my mom a heart attack.


----------

